# Hunger Games



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Who else is excited to see this? I really liked the books and from what I have seen the movie looks like it should be pretty good.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My wife keeps ranting and raving about how excited she is to see this movie....

I havent read the books, so I cant say I am excited for the movie

Looking forward to the Hobbit though:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I did not like the Hunger Games books that much. Like you, Bax, I am looking forward to The Hobbit.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking forward to the movie the books were pretty good!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I just started the Hunger Games books. Hope the movie is good. There are a lot of good movies (hopefully) coming out this year. Hobbit looks great, Quentin Tarantino has a new movie coming out. The new Batman looks good. Daniel Day Lewis is playing Abraham Lincoln in the new movie "Lincoln". Can't wait.


----------

